# HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW ∙



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES


SUNDAY JUNE 25, 2006 

COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES MOTOR CYCLES AND MUCH MORE.

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV'S.

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 

HOP
SINGLE PUMP $200.00 DOUBLE PUMP $200.00 RADICAL HOP $200.00
THE MORE MONEY COMES IN THE MORE MONEY YOU GET.

CARS PRE-REG $ 25.00 - DAY OF SHOW$30.00 
BIKES PRE-REG $15.00 - DAY OF SHOW $20.00

BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE FREE FREE FREE
FOR MORE INFO:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
323 256 8720


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

WE SHOULD BE THERE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I've always wanted to hit up this show. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL BE THERE FOR SURE HOMIE!!!!!!!!COUNT THE COLORADO CHAPTER IN PAULITO!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES GONNA BE DEEP THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories will be there to support the brothers..this show is always a big one!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

s.d show is on the 25 th again :angry:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WAS UP GOOD TIMES? LOOKIN 4WARD 2 BEIN THERE AGAIN!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 20 2005, 03:14 PM~4444929
> *s.d show is on the 25 th again  :angry:
> *



YUP LRM STEPPING ON GOODTIMES CC TOES AGAIN THIS YEAR BUT ITS ALL GOOD BOTH SHOWS WENT ON LAST YEAR. AND THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW STILL SOLD OUT FOR THE 5TH YEAR. REMEMBER THIS GENTE THIS SHOW IS FREE FOR ALL WALK-INS.


THANKS, 
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 21 2005, 09:20 AM~4450381
> *YUP LRM STEPPING ON GOODTIMES CC TOES AGAIN THIS YEAR BUT ITS ALL GOOD BOTH SHOWS WENT ON LAST YEAR. AND THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW STILL SOLD OUT FOR THE 5TH YEAR. REMEMBER THIS GENTE THIS SHOW IS FREE FOR ALL WALK-INS.
> THANKS,
> GOODTIMES CC
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN YOU GUYS ALWAYS BE POSTING THIS SHOW ALL URLY :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

We'll be there! :thumbsup: 
[attachmentid=394178]


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

fuck lrm, this the show to go to, 4th year attending


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_L.A's FINEST CC WILL BE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006_ :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Dec 21 2005, 07:35 PM~4455753
> *We'll be there! :thumbsup:
> [attachmentid=394178]
> *



whats up manny? damn been a long time since I have seen a pic with the whole Klique CC OC chapter together...... HEY I THOUGHT SHORT PEOPLE IN THE FRONT? tell sergio get his ass down on his knees


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Dec 24 2005, 12:51 AM~4471064
> *whats up manny? damn been a long time since I have seen a pic with the whole Klique CC OC chapter together...... HEY I THOUGHT SHORT PEOPLE IN THE FRONT? tell sergio get his ass down on his knees
> *


Come on now homie, give him a break. He's been on his knees all day with Herman!


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

I'll be there for sure...last year was a good show...check out the photos......


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Dec 23 2005, 11:55 PM~4471086
> *Come on now homie, give him a break. He's been on his knees all day with Herman!
> *



Damn Homie I havent seen Herman in a long ass time. Finally let him out of the shop? Shit i should have gone to see how Sergio would have really act, unlike at the Santa Ana High School......

Hey you gonna be at the New years day @ vet stadium?


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

DUKES PASADENA WILL BE THERE HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE LAST ONE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt..


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

CHICANOSTYLE S.G.V. ALWAYS DOWN WITH GOODTIMES 24/7 YOU KNOW HOW WE DO...... ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN CHICANOSTYLE


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 01:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


*WHY DO U GUYS DO IT THE SAME DAY AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINES, SAN DIEGO CAR SHOW*


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 26 2005, 01:28 PM~4485196
> *WHY DO U GUYS DO IT THE SAME DAY AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINES, SAN DIEGO CAR SHOW
> *


weve had our date set before them this happens every year, they changed there date to the same ass ours


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

I'D RATHER BE @ HIGHLAND PK. THEN ANY LOWRIDER SHOW ESPECIALLY IF ITS LIKE THE LAS VAGAS SHOW THAT SUCKED!!!!! KEEP IT UP GOODTIMES TAKE ALL OF THIER DATES WHO CARES!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 26 2005, 12:28 PM~4485196
> *WHY DO U GUYS DO IT THE SAME DAY AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINES, SAN DIEGO CAR SHOW
> *



THE QUESTION IS WHY DOES LOW RIDER DUE THIER SHOW ON MY DAY..


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 27 2005, 01:32 AM~4489600
> *THE QUESTION IS WHY DOES LOW RIDER DUE THIER SHOW ON MY DAY..
> *


is thyat your special day paul


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

YUP ITS REALLY A SPECIAL DAY.. I THINK THEY SHOULD MAKE IT A HOLIDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 27 2005, 10:53 PM~4497276
> *YUP ITS REALLY A SPECIAL DAY.. I THINK THEY SHOULD MAKE IT A HOLIDAY.  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME CALL THE MAYOR AND SEE WHAT HE CAN DO :tongue:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 28 2005, 01:53 AM~4497276
> *YUP ITS REALLY A SPECIAL DAY.. I THINK THEY SHOULD MAKE IT A HOLIDAY.  :biggrin:
> *


i just called arnold its in effect :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Dec 24 2005, 02:00 AM~4471112
> *I'll be there for sure...last year was a good show...check out the photos......
> *


I see that they were some skeetzys up in there...
I'll try to make it next year fir sure


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 28 2005, 11:55 AM~4498990
> *I see that they were some skeetzys up in there...
> I'll try to make it next year fir sure
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Dec 24 2005, 01:06 AM~4471137
> *Damn Homie I havent seen Herman in a long ass time. Finally let him out of the shop? Shit i should have gone to see how Sergio would have really act, unlike at the Santa Ana High School......
> 
> Hey you gonna be at the New years day @ vet stadium?
> *


That's what the plans are, lets see if HERMAN BRINGS OUT HIS RIDE. i DOUBT IT! :thumbsdown:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT... THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

T  
T
T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 28 2005, 10:50 AM~4498950
> *i just called arnold its in effect :biggrin:
> *


 GOODTIMES CAR SHOW IS KNOW A HOLIDAY THANKS GOODTIMER I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT. :tears:.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 29 2005, 08:13 AM~4505413
> *GOODTIMES CAR SHOW IS KNOW A HOLIDAY THANKS GOODTIMER I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT. :tears:.
> *


let this be remebered threw the times goodtimes now has a new holiday :tears: uts his hands over his heart:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMER YOU THE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DADDY CADDY (Dec 31, 2005)

> > IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> >
> > HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> >
> > ...


----------



## BIG DADDY CADDY (Dec 31, 2005)

TO ALL GOOD TIMES MEMBERS . I JUST MOVED OUT HERE ..DO YOU HAVE A SPOT TO CRUZ ON FRIDAY NITES....BIG DADDY CADDY TOGETHER L.A. 4 LIFE


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDY CADDY_@Dec 31 2005, 02:32 PM~4521581
> *TO ALL GOOD TIMES MEMBERS . I JUST MOVED OUT HERE ..DO YOU HAVE A SPOT TO CRUZ ON FRIDAY NITES....BIG DADDY CADDY TOGETHER L.A. 4 LIFE
> *


not all the times just some cruise nights on fridays and dukes once a month on saturdays


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 12:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CANT WAIT HOMIE'S!!!!>>>>>>>>>GOODTIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Dec 30 2005, 10:01 AM~4514201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :0


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHATS UP GUYSESS WHOS SPONSERING THE HOP? AND ARE SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP CARS THAT ARE RATICALS GOING IN SAME CATAGORIES. OR ARE THERE GOING TO BE TWO DIFFERENT CATAGORIES? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP PAUL :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

COLORADO CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!!!CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL OF YOU!!!GOODTIMES


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

i'll be there  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

IM THERE AS WELLL .................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Jan 8 2006, 07:52 PM~4575629
> *IM THERE AS WELLL .................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if they let u :0 






















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

if you need flyers or info on booths or pre-reg. give us a ring...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

will there be another crazy girl to crash in front of the sho??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Jan 13 2006, 07:42 AM~4609767
> *will there  be another crazy girl to crash in front of the sho??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE VIDEO OF THAT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Jan 13 2006, 09:42 AM~4609767
> *will there  be another crazy girl to crash in front of the sho??
> *


wrong show


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 13 2006, 09:08 PM~4615095
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE VIDEO OF THAT
> *


man when we go to san diego im going to get it from him.. naybe in 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

DO WE GOT BE THERE EARLY


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 14 2006, 11:41 AM~4617862
> *DO WE GOT BE THERE EARLY
> *


usually i get there at 5 to help but i would suggest to be there around that time.


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

Ill be there fo sho


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jan 14 2006, 08:27 PM~4620819
> *Ill be there fo sho
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Jan 14 2006, 09:41 AM~4617862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be early or goodtimer will make you park hasta la chingada


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 15 2006, 03:18 AM~4623557
> *be early or goodtimer will make you park hasta la chingada
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin fool your ass came late ass hell like at 10 znd shit all petho wearing sweats and some beat up cons asking to be in the front :biggrin: puro petho homie come early fool


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ill be there...  i went last year...great show!!!
gotta support GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jan 15 2006, 07:09 PM~4628086
> *lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fuckin fool your ass came late ass hell like at 10 znd shit all petho wearing sweats and some beat up cons asking to be in the front  :biggrin: puro petho homie come early fool
> *


See you there early this time so we can cure our cruda.Consider me pre-registered


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 16 2006, 12:21 AM~4629937
> *See you there early this time so we can cure our cruda.Consider me pre-registered
> *


Ill have the red carpet ready :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

L.A CARTEL WILL BE THERE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 21 2006, 01:58 AM~4672092
> *L.A  CARTEL WILL BE THERE
> *


ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR HOPPER LOOKING FOWARD TO SERVING YOU ON A GRUDGE MATCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:wave: what's up


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST C C. will be there homie


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

Rollin Fleetwood SFV will be there with the fleetwood


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ILL BE THERE ITS GONNA BE ALL GOOD


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 1 2006, 10:07 PM~4754863
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE
> *


nothing much , classic53 did you ever find out anything about having a pic-nic up in the oc. also the pic-nic that we were going to have this sunday its off till next week.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

NOT YET HAVING SOME PROBLEMS WITH PERMITS YOU KNOW CITY SAYS PARK ALWYAS GETS TRASHED BUT CALLING AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 6 2006, 10:39 PM~4792537
> *
> *


WHATS UP DAVID HOW THAT CAR COMING ALONG? I GUESS I HAVE TO START TAKING MY 61 APART AFTER LOSSING MY BACK WHEEL ON SAT DID SOME DAMAGE TO THE BACK PANEL. YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ROLLIN TO THE WHEELS FALL OFF.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah the sad part is that the wheel still wanted to roll without the car


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2006, 11:22 PM~4793509
> *WHATS UP DAVID HOW THAT CAR COMING ALONG? I GUESS I HAVE TO START TAKING MY 61 APART AFTER LOSSING MY BACK WHEEL ON SAT DID SOME DAMAGE TO THE BACK PANEL. YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY ROLLIN TO THE WHEELS FALL OFF.
> *


dam homie thats fucked up, but it will come back better then ever you know that


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 7 2006, 08:10 PM~4799366
> *yeah the sad part is that the wheel still wanted to roll without the car
> *


THATS CAUSE IT DIDN'T HEAR THE CASKET DROP :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:around:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## MR LOWRIDER (Nov 23, 2005)

LAFINESDT CC


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

nice uffin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

whazzz up


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

we're there!


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

cool, it will be here before u know it


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

''GOOD TIMES'' SAN FERNANDO VALLEY...WILL BE THERE 2 HELP....


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN I GET A GOOD PARKING SPOT MAYBE WITH SHADE :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF ANYONE NEED PRE-REG FORMS PM YOUR INFO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

2 DA TOP..............


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

its going to be another good show!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

if anyone needs some flyers let PM me with your info and ill mail them to you..


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

my car better be done :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 23 2006, 07:44 PM~4914813
> *my car better be done :biggrin:
> *



IF U NEED HELP ''DA SAN FERNANDO CHAPTER WILL HELP GET AT US WE CLOSER THAN ANYONE ELSE HOMMIE...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 25 2006, 07:37 AM~4925246
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Q-VO ....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP uffin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Feb 23 2006, 10:33 PM~4916700
> *IF U NEED HELP ''DA SAN FERNANDO CHAPTER WILL HELP GET AT US WE CLOSER THAN ANYONE ELSE HOMMIE...
> *


gracias homie im gonna be hitting you up for the stripping, that guy you use gets down


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 27 2006, 09:34 PM~4941893
> *gracias homie im gonna be hitting you up for the stripping, that guy you use gets down
> *


DONT TRIP HOMMIE DISCOUNT 4 U ....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

ANY SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HOMMIES WANT 2 ROLL GET AT ME WE HAVE SOME FLYERS AN U CAN PRE-REG WITH US ALSO THANKS...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

You know the Family will be there....


[attachmentid=480734]


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

new jersey wiil be there


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

what up family


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

*Our Style (L.A) will be ther showing support.*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Mar 5 2006, 06:53 PM~4982190
> *Our Style (L.A) will be ther showing support.
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES....


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

DO YOU GUYS HAVE PERMITS TO HAVE A HOPP OR NOT LIKE LAST YEAR AND WHOS SPONSERING THE HOPP :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

2 DA TOP.....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 6 2006, 09:19 AM~4985254
> *DO YOU GUYS HAVE PERMITS TO HAVE A HOPP OR NOT LIKE LAST YEAR AND WHOS SPONSERING THE HOPP :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


IF WE GET A SPONSER THATS COOL IF WE DONT THE MONEY WILL STILL BE THIER...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOOD TIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT. 
*SMURF
Nuestras Calles C.C *


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

a show that can't be MISSED


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

O YEAH !!!!

ILL BE THERE 4 SURE !!!!!


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

To reveal my "59 El pala" at this show!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 14 2006, 12:41 PM~5046810
> *O YEAH !!!!
> 
> ILL BE THERE 4 SURE !!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: chit ill be there too


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Mar 14 2006, 04:55 PM~5048563
> *To reveal my "59 El pala" at this show!
> *



CANT WAIT PETE 2 SEE THAT BAD ASS CAR UNFOLD.... :0


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

TTT for a firma ass show...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

yup


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CANT WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

2 DA TOP


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

breaking out "PLATNUM" for the show :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Mar 17 2006, 11:39 PM~5072468
> *breaking out  "PLATNUM" for the show :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

IT'LL BE HERE B 4 U KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE AND EVERY WERE ALL THE TIME.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

2 da top.....


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Mar 21 2006, 03:24 PM~5094471
> *
> *


PARA ARIVA


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Mar 21 2006, 11:24 PM~5096958
> *PARA ARIVA
> *


simon


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

2 DA TOP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

yes yes


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

whats crackin


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW :biggrin:  SEE YA THERE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Mar 28 2006, 05:36 AM~5133640
> *
> *


hey goodtimer dont forget to hook me up with a better parking spot than last year. no la chinges


----------



## CHICANO MAN (Mar 21, 2006)

CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Mar 28 2006, 01:19 PM~5135926
> *hey goodtimer dont forget to hook me up with a better parking spot than last year. no la chinges
> *


Its becuase you where looking at his bigotes.. he sends everything to a bad spot if you make fund of his bigote


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Mar 28 2006, 01:19 PM~5135926
> *hey goodtimer dont forget to hook me up with a better parking spot than last year. no la chinges
> *


Its becuase you where looking at his bigotes.. he sends everything to a bad spot if you make fund of his bigote


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 28 2006, 09:14 PM~5138788
> *Its becuase you where looking at his bigotes.. he sends everything to a bad spot if you make fund of his bigote
> *


ya se para la otra


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY+Mar 28 2006, 03:19 PM~5135926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :twak: pinche greg lol were you trying to spoken right lmfao que onda pinche cheeseburger que ay de nuevo buey


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

sup greg .paul and the rest of goodtimes see u all in june


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

que onda


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Mar 29 2006, 06:35 AM~5140442
> *no mames buey you get there like at 9 and shit no seas mamon lmfao  :biggrin: get there early cabron, and bring some menudo buey! :cheesy:
> :twak: pinche greg lol were you trying to spoken right lmfao que onda pinche cheeseburger que ay de nuevo buey
> *


By the time you walk to where I`ll be parked the menudo will be cold :nono:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

IM DOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

PARA ARIBA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

This is what I took to last years car show in Highland Park
[attachmentid=523651]
[attachmentid=523656]
[attachmentid=523654]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 3 2006, 09:27 AM~5170380
> *This is what I took to last years car show in Highland Park
> [attachmentid=523651]
> [attachmentid=523656]
> ...


SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL MY HOMEBOY BOUGHT THAT OF YOU 
'SAL"


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 2 2006, 01:37 AM~5164143
> *By the time you walk to where I`ll be parked the menudo will be cold :nono:
> *


LMFAO make popsicles out of the menudo just like jello-pops :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 4 2006, 06:39 AM~5176037
> *LMFAO make popsicles out of the menudo just like jello-pops  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I`ll just take Tecates like last year ,pero esta ves te chingas una conmigo,cabron. :twak:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

tacate for him? try pilsner


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I DIDNT KNOW WE COULD BRING BEER


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Sup Im down and ready..... :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 4 2006, 09:59 PM~5181012
> *I DIDNT KNOW WE COULD BRING BEER
> *


Dont worry I also bring cups,Don`t want to mess anything up :happysad:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 4 2006, 06:50 PM~5179977
> *tacate for him? try pilsner
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 4 2006, 02:30 PM~5177961
> *I`ll just take Tecates like last year ,pero esta ves te chingas una conmigo,cabron. :twak:
> *


ok, but fucken come early cabron not at like 5 inda afternoon and want to park in da front :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hit me up you have my number! :cheesy:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 5 2006, 06:06 AM~5182235
> *ok, but fucken come early cabron not at like 5 inda afternoon and want to park in da front :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hit me up you have my number! :cheesy:
> *


New phone ,lost #,Pm it to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

2 DA TOP ....


AND Q-VO ''GOOD TIMERS''


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 5 2006, 02:24 PM~5184503
> *New phone ,lost #,Pm  it to me
> *


pm sent fool but remember no breathing hard on the phone i ran a check on it the last time lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 6 2006, 05:34 AM~5189195
> *pm sent fool but remember no breathing hard on the phone i ran a check on it the last time lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was breathing hard cuz I had to walk so dam far to my parking spot :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 6 2006, 12:32 PM~5190957
> *I was breathing hard cuz I had to walk so dam far to my parking spot :tongue:
> *



q-vo carlos .....


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Aqui nomas messing with bigotes cuz of last year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 6 2006, 12:39 PM~5191007
> *Aqui nomas messing with bigotes cuz of last year.
> *



that's cool ......


we got ur plaque hommie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

2 DA TOP....


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

FULL TIMER.....2 DA TOP....


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

bring it up again


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Apr 8 2006, 04:51 PM~5203607
> *bring it up again
> *


WUTT HE SAID...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

right back on top :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

T T T


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 6 2006, 02:39 PM~5191007
> *Aqui nomas messing with bigotes cuz of last year.
> *


MY PERSONNEL SMILEY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Apr 10 2006, 06:07 AM~5212250
> *MY PERSONNEL SMILEY LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

WUTT UP FULL TIMERS...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

whats up all good timers


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FAMILY IN JUNE


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IF YOU NEED INFO OR FLYERS HIT ME UP..


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Last year I took my 66 Rag. Lets see what I take this year to Highland Park.
[attachmentid=534482]


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt para los homis :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP WE GO..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2006, 11:14 PM~5224311
> *IF YOU NEED INFO OR FLYERS HIT ME UP..
> *


PAUL I NEED FLYERS HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

to the top


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

You know we will be there!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Mar 1 2006, 10:16 PM~4957101
> *new jersey wiil be there
> *


to bad your San diego chapter dont have that kind of money.................................................................................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> to bad your San diego chapter dont have that kind of money.................................................................................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: P.M. SENT..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHATS UP GOODTIMES CC THIS IS BIG ROB PRESEDENT OF L.A's FINEST CC I NEED TO TALK TO THE PERSON THAT I NEED TO PAY THE CARS PRE-REG FEE SO PM ME SOON SO WE CAN TALK ABOUTH IT WELL TALK SOON HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:wave: :wave: Sup PAUL!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Apr 17 2006, 11:15 PM~5263507
> *:wave:  :wave:  Sup PAUL!!
> *


whats up homie...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

(sfv) will be there............


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 15 2006, 11:28 AM~5247229
> *to bad your San diego chapter dont have that kind of money.................................................................................... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

2 DA TOP


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

let the goodtimes roll :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Aint no car show like a Highland Park car show. Will be there again this year with all the Homies so save us some of that calle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

2 DA TOP


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HASTA ARRIBOTA !!!!  :wave:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 23 2006, 01:54 AM~5295769
> *Aint no car show like a Highland Park car show.  Will be there again this year with all the Homies so save us some of that calle.
> *


Just don`t tell goodtimer that ,he`ll make you park hasta la --------!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WAS UP GOODTIMES? LOOKING 4WARD 2 THE SHOW!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

gracias homies


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HELLO :wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I just got a call today and they where asking if the show was still on as they heard rumors that the show was canceled. This is not true that show is still happening. For pre reg hit me up or gootimes cc.. and for the homie from Imperials.. Your flyers will be mailed out tomorrow.. Sorry homie been busy at work


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:worship: :worship: HIGHLAND PARK


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 24 2006, 02:30 PM~5304133
> *Just don`t tell goodtimer that ,he`ll make you park hasta la --------!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 01:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

COLORADO WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!!!!!!!GOODTIMES


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

South Side CC will be there reprsenting strong and showing support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

BIG UPS TO ALL CAR CLUBS FOR SHOWING SUPORT... :thumbsup: 

THANKS,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WAS UP GOODTIMES? LOOKING 4WARD TO THE SHOW, GOT THE CAMARA READY!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

CHECKING IN HOMMIES...


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

im getting my car ready for the hop so i will be there ready san diego we will be there


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE THERE THAT DAY 4 SURE. LIKE ALWAYS.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

u know we aint missin this one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 01:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 7 2006, 12:15 AM~5383928
> *SEE YOU GUYS NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!
> *



GOOD LUCK AT YOU GUYS EVENT. LATER TODAY....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

2 DA TOP .............THANKS 2 ''GOOD TIMES'' EAST L.A. CHAPTER 4 DA HELP ON OUR 1 ST SHOW FROM ALL THE ''GOOD TIMERS'' SAN FERNANDO VALLEY 
AND ALSO THANKS 2 DA LOS ANGELES CHAPTER 4 SHOWING UP 2 SUPPORT US GRACIAS FAMILIA SEE YOU ALL NEXT MONTH HIGHLAND PARK...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2006, 12:18 AM~5407522
> *TTT
> *


Q-VO HOMMIE


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

have you found out if theres going to be a hop this year


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

shit i need to fix my fucken ride again :angry:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 13 2006, 10:50 AM~5421352
> *shit i need to fix my fucken ride again  :angry:
> *



wutt happen 2 it hommie


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 13 2006, 10:50 AM~5421352
> *shit i need to fix my fucken ride again  :angry:
> *


let me know,I think I can still change a ball,joint, or pump gear, something.If not then I`ll bring beer anyways


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TTT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 13 2006, 02:43 PM~5421946
> *let me know,I think I can still change a ball,joint, or pump gear, something.If not then I`ll bring beer anyways
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY SHIT BROKE DOWN LAST WEEK BUT ILL WORK ON IT THIS WEEK GET IT READY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 13 2006, 10:50 AM~5421352
> *shit i need to fix my fucken ride again  :angry:
> *


MEJOR DAME ESA MIERDA HOMIE


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@May 13 2006, 04:52 PM~5422612
> *MEJOR DAME ESA MIERDA HOMIE
> *


por 10,000  y un cd buey que perdestes :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 13 2006, 02:56 PM~5422626
> *por 10,000  y un cd buey que perdestes :angry:
> *


puta put me on blast like that, dispensa i found the cd homie so deduct 18 from it :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

2 DA TOP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT homies always a good show, should have the regal there this time last year had it in the shop at the last minute. uffin: uffin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Milwaukee Good Times prospects will be there, were always willing to turn a wrench or two if needed........


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@May 15 2006, 02:53 PM~5433682
> *Milwaukee Good Times prospects will be there, were always willing to turn a wrench or two if needed........
> *


see yah hommies there


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@May 15 2006, 03:53 PM~5433682
> *Milwaukee Good Times prospects will be there, were always willing to turn a wrench or two if needed........
> *


HOPE TO MEET ALL YOU GUYS THEIR THAT DAY...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

DAMN ITS COMING QUICK, CANT WAIT. LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

2 DA TOP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Q-VO HOMMIES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL BE THERE FOR SURE !!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 20 2006, 07:10 AM~5462722
> *WILL BE THERE FOR SURE !!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES!!!!
> *



SEE YOU ALL NEXT MONTH .....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHO'S BUYING THE FIRST ROUND!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES!!!!!!


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

sin city chapter will be in the casa~!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE .........


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 21 2006, 11:31 PM~5470988
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Q-VO...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN WERE GONNA BE DEEP THIS YEAR QUE NO PAULITO!!!!

GOODTIMES 2006 DOIN IT BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YA SAVEZ


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 22 2006, 07:39 AM~5472087
> *DAMN WERE GONNA BE DEEP THIS YEAR QUE NO PAULITO!!!!
> 
> GOODTIMES 2006 DOIN IT BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YA SAVEZ
> *



WUTT HOMMIE SAID ''GOOD TIMES'' ALL DAY REPPIN


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE REPPIN ALL DAY GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

tt :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 22 2006, 10:18 PM~5477670
> *WE'LL BE THERE REPPIN ALL DAY GOODTIMES TILL THE CASKET DROPS
> *



Q VO SR. ELI !!!

HOW ARE U DOING BRO !!!!
HEY HOMIE ILL BE THERE 2 !!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HELL YEA. CANT WAIT! GOOD TIMES WAS OFF LAST YEAR! COOL SPOT 2 KICK IT ENJOY THE DAY. WAS UP GOOD TIMES


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

JUNE 25th !!! IT IS !!!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

ALMOST HERE HOMMIES GET READY 2 REPP DEEP..................


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 29 2006, 06:49 AM~5512957
> *
> *



ILL BE THERE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BONKERZ (Dec 3, 2005)

ILL BE THERE TAMBIEN !!!!!
PORSUPUESTO QUE SI !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@May 28 2006, 12:31 AM~5508341
> *ALMOST HERE HOMMIES GET READY 2 REPP DEEP..................
> *



NO HAY DE OTRA ~~!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NOT A OFFICIAL MEMBER BUT ILL STILL REPP DEEP !!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is the pre reg form if you need it
http://www.pichut.org/up/pre-reg.jpg[/img]]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 31 2006, 12:07 PM~5526373
> *here is the pre reg form if you need it
> http://www.pichut.org/up/pre-reg.jpg[/img]]
> *


HOLLY POPCORN STOP DRINKING YOU PUT IT UP SIDE DOWN.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT HOMIES


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

pendejo greg was eating when he posted the map lmao :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 3 2006, 07:36 PM~5546838
> *pendejo greg was eating when he posted the map lmao :biggrin:
> *


You gonna have a beer with me this year? :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ITS GETTIN HERE QUICK!!! CANT WAIT 4 THE FESTIVITIES!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Time is coming up quick. I'm looking forward to going out there for this show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

you sell the 59 Paul?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jun 5 2006, 12:31 AM~5552826
> *you sell the 59 Paul?
> *


YUP GONE TO BELLFLOWER.....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 4 2006, 12:29 AM~5547641
> *You gonna have a beer with me this year? :angry:
> *


ya sabes buey fo sho


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:angel: TTT :angel:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

need info or flyers to pre-reg pm me your info..

thanks,


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

WUZZ UP GOOD TIMERS


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

JUNE 25th !!!

" GOODTIMES " ALL THE WAY !!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 6 2006, 10:10 PM~5565486
> *need info or flyers to pre-reg pm me your info..
> 
> thanks,
> *


YEP WHAT TIME SHOULD I SHOW UP AND WHO'S GONNA BRING THE COFFEE


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## cadillacdippin (Apr 2, 2006)

:0 *



Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED@Jan 21 2006, 09:31 AM~4673062
ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR HOPPER LOOKING FOWARD TO SERVING YOU ON A GRUDGE MATCH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


Click to expand...

not no more :twak: :twak:*


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

ill be mackin in my rent-a-hoop...lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S ALMOST HERE...


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

cant wait for the GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 7 2006, 10:28 PM~5571191
> *JUNE 25th !!!
> 
> " GOODTIMES " ALL THE WAY !!!!
> *



TO THE TIPI TOP !!!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Count down to the show......


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL BE THERE HOMIE'S!!GOODTIMES


----------



## bigdee (Mar 18, 2006)

Where is the show going to be.?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdee_@Jun 11 2006, 11:13 PM~5592299
> *Where is the show going to be.?
> *


DIRECTIONS; TAKE 5FWY SOUTH OR NORTH TO 110 PASADENA FWY EXIT AVE-52 GO LEFT TO FIGUROA SHOW IS ON THE RIGHT SIDE ON THE STREET ABOUT 2MILES LONG. IN LOS ANGELES SMALL KNOW AS HIGHLAND PARK....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 31 2006, 12:07 PM~5526373
> *here is the pre reg form if you need it
> http://www.pichut.org/up/pre-reg.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHERE IS THE AFTER VOLO GONNA BE AT??????????


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SEE THE FAMILY THERE GOODTIMES WOL  RD WIDE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

DONT FOR GET GENTE AT HIGHLAND PARK SHOW ITS FREE FOR WALK-INS, BRING YOUR ICE CHEST,BRING YOUR FOOD BASKET YOU DONT NEED ANY WRIST BANDS HERE BRING EVERYONE... :worship: FREE CANT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

YOU KNOW RAZA , IF ITS FREE WERE THERE!!!!!!LOL "GOODTIMES"


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

wait did u say free.. your killing me paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 13 2006, 07:31 PM~5603172
> *wait did u say free.. your killing me paul
> *



WUTT HE SAID IM THERE ALSO :0


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

wuts up to both pauls......we're gonna be there for sure...just bumpin it up...a week and a half to go!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP WE GO


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 13 2006, 08:31 PM~5603172
> *wait did u say free.. your killing me paul
> *



FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 31 2006, 12:07 PM~5526373
> *here is the pre reg form if you need it
> http://www.pichut.org/up/pre-reg.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 13 2006, 01:42 AM~5598835
> *DONT FOR GET GENTE AT HIGHLAND PARK SHOW ITS FREE FOR WALK-INS, BRING YOUR ICE CHEST,BRING YOUR FOOD BASKET YOU DONT NEED ANY WRIST BANDS HERE BRING EVERYONE...  :worship: FREE CANT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT.
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

COUNT DOWN BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

tt :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALMOST HERE ONE MORE WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HEY HOMIE IS THE O.CREADY TO GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

CHECKIN IN DA VALLE ''GOOD TIMES REPPIN''


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

IS MY FELLOW VALLEROS READY TO GET DOWN!!!!GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 14 2006, 10:23 PM~5609893
> *IS MY FELLOW VALLEROS READY TO GET DOWN!!!!GOODTIMES
> *


DAM HOMMIE WE BEEN READY DOWG HOW MANY HOMMIES ROLLIN DOWN FROM UR CHAPTER


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB IS ROLLIN DOWN..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 14 2006, 10:38 PM~5609946
> *THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB IS ROLLIN DOWN..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 14 2006, 09:18 PM~5609866
> *HEY HOMIE IS THE O.CREADY TO GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THE OC READY HOMIE TO PARTY CAUSE WE FULL TIMERS [ GOODTIMES 06 ]


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ILL BE THERE FOR SURE SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW AS ALWAYS.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE CRACKIN!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY WHERES THE ADDRESS????ITS MY FIRST TIME GOING BUT NO ADDRESS :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you guys should post an address to a shop or a place there alot of people have asked me how to get there and i just tell em 110 get off on 52nd but alot of people use mapquest


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

2 DA TOP ALMOST HERE...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 15 2006, 05:57 PM~5614391
> *HEY WHERES THE ADDRESS????ITS MY FIRST TIME GOING BUT NO ADDRESS :dunno:
> *


FROM THE OC TAKE THE 5 FWY NORTH TO THE 110 PASADENA EXIT AVE 57 TURN LEFT AND YOU WILL HIT THE SHOW IF ANY PROBLEMS HIT ME UP OR BRIAN'S BROTHER FREDDIE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

ALMOST HERE ARE U READY? HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND HOMMIES...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 16 2006, 06:37 AM~5616798
> *FROM THE OC TAKE THE 5 FWY NORTH TO THE 110 PASADENA EXIT AVE 57 TURN LEFT AND YOU WILL HIT THE SHOW IF ANY PROBLEMS HIT ME UP OR BRIAN'S BROTHER FREDDIE SEE YOU THERE
> *



OR EXIT AVE 52 GO LEFT TO FIGUREOA ST SHOW ON THE RIGHT SIDE...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

CANT WAIT :cheesy:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## 86caddyman (May 17, 2006)

WE PLAN TO HAVE A BOOTH AT THE CAR SHOW. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WEVE BEEN READY, FOR THE SHOW!!!!IM READY FOR THE VOLO AND THE FRIAS...GOODTIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 15 2006, 07:57 PM~5614391
> *HEY WHERES THE ADDRESS????ITS MY FIRST TIME GOING BUT NO ADDRESS :dunno:
> *


USE THIS ADDRESS 5500 N. FIGUEROA ST. LOS ANGELES CA, 90042.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


ONE WEEK LEFT FOR THE BIG DAY...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jun 16 2006, 09:10 PM~5620575
> *
> *


WHATS UP JORGE COMING TO L.A.?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT HIGHLAND


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2006, 03:14 AM~5621601
> *WHATS UP JORGE COMING TO L.A.?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

one more week cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jun 17 2006, 10:36 PM~5625318
> *one more week cant wait :biggrin:
> *



UNA SEMANA AINT SHIT !!!!!
" GOODTIMES " OC WILL BE THERE DE SEGURO !!!!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE IS THE ADDRESS FROM LAKE ELSINORE OR THE 15 !!!  


http://www.mapquest.com/directions/main.ad...S&2s=CA&2z=&r=f


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE ARE THE DIRECTIONS FROM THE 5 FWY !!! 

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/main.ad...A&2z=90042-4120


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


COUNT DOWN...


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Dec 23 2005, 11:55 PM~4471086
> *Come on now homie, give him a break. He's been on his knees all day with Herman!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

2 DA TOP ....GOOD TIMES IN DA HOUSE......


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 17 2006, 01:11 AM~5621585
> *USE THIS ADDRESS 5500 N. FIGUEROA ST. LOS ANGELES CA, 90042.
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALMOST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 13 2006, 01:42 AM~5598835
> *DONT FOR GET GENTE AT HIGHLAND PARK SHOW ITS FREE FOR WALK-INS, BRING YOUR ICE CHEST,BRING YOUR FOOD BASKET YOU DONT NEED ANY WRIST BANDS HERE BRING EVERYONE...  :worship: FREE CANT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT.
> *


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Come on "Los" time to bring the family and see some of the area's finest!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

last day to pre reg will be wednesday at 4:00 pm.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.i might be able to go.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:0 JUST 6 MORE DAY'S AND ITS ON !!!

GOODTIMES ALL THE WAY !!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT ARE THE CATOGRIES FOR BIKE????


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

im gonna start packin today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

imma bring a lunch lmao pinche greg back to working the back end again huh? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE SOME OC CLUBS THERE


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO THIS AGAIN ON SUN !!!!!!? :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be there :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 19 2006, 11:22 PM~5636054
> *ill be there :wave:
> *



HOPE 2 C U THERE !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 19 2006, 07:26 PM~5635035
> *imma bring a lunch lmao pinche greg back to working the back end again huh? lol :biggrin:
> *


hahaha fucker this time dont tell at john. :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 19 2006, 06:14 PM~5634385
> *WHAT ARE THE CATOGRIES FOR BIKE????
> *


9 awards for two & 9 awards for three wheel. street/mild/full. if we need to open more then it will happend...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[USE THIS ADDRESS 5500 N. FIGUEROA ST. LOS ANGELES CA, 90042.


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Just 5 more days!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TT :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 20 2006, 01:02 AM~5636346
> *hahaha fucker this time dont tell at john. :biggrin:
> *


fucken shit i remember last year lmao :biggrin: hey fulio hit me up on my cell when you get this :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 20 2006, 12:43 PM~5639191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY LOCSTA...DONT FORGET TO STOP BY......


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what time you guys gonna be there? start settin shit up in otherwards


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 19 2006, 10:09 PM~5635702
> *HOPE TO SEE SOME OC CLUBS THERE
> *


HEY YOU KNOW YOULL SEE US..I TOLD BRYAN TO GO AND DONT LAG.......LOL


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 19 2006, 11:24 PM~5636059
> *HOPE 2 C U THERE !!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 Yo Locstah, whats up homie, this is hotwheels from Strictly Family C.C.! R u guys rolling out of Lake elsinore, if so hit me up, cuz I'll be coming from Diego and it would be cool to caravan out there! Holla back homie!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Pinche Goodtimer, you promised me a trophy for best LOLO WHEELCHAIR! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: Its all good carnal, see you sunday!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR OUR SHOW HOMIES


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

hey what's up guys were ready to see you guys on sunday, hope we have a good day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

ALMOST DAT TIME AGAIN !!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BE THERE TOMORROW NIGHT....KILLA CALI!!!!!SGV...GOODTIMES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BE THERE TOMORROW NIGHT....KILLA CALI!!!!!SGV...GOODTIMES


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 20 2006, 11:31 PM~5643100
> *BE THERE TOMORROW NIGHT....KILLA CALI!!!!!SGV...GOODTIMES
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMMIE WE WAITING ON DA FAM BAM ''GOOD TIMERS'' COMING FROM ALL OVER THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah homie have a safe trip


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 20 2006, 12:49 AM~5636650
> *[USE THIS ADDRESS 5500 N. FIGUEROA ST. LOS ANGELES CA, 90042.
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 20 2006, 01:28 PM~5639456
> *what time you guys gonna be there? start settin shit up in otherwards
> *


330AM...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP PAUL THIS BIG ROB L.A's FINEST CC ONE OF MY HOMIES SAY IS THERE GOING TO BE HOOPING GOING ON*_


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 21 2006, 12:44 AM~5643425
> *330AM...
> *



right on we'll be there round 4  , so what time does the actual show start and end?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

4 MORE DAY'S HOMIES AND IT'S ON !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WELL WE HIT THE ROAD TONIGHT SEE YOU HOMIE'S TOMORROW!!!!!CHARGING THE FLEETWOOD UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT for the Homies!


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

be flyin in on thursday after noon see all the GOODTIME familey soon!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 20 2006, 11:32 AM~5639485
> *HEY YOU KNOW YOULL SEE US..I TOLD BRYAN TO GO AND DONT LAG.......LOL
> *


DON'T FORGET THE CAMERA ALWAYS A LOT OF FREAK N CARS :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

4-DAYS


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

IT'S ALMOST HERE CAN'T WAIT HIGHLAND PARK .


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 02:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

3 more daYS left


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 22 2006, 08:56 AM~5650064
> *3 more daYS left
> *


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
TTT WE GO :cheesy:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 22 2006, 09:56 AM~5650064
> *3 more daYS left
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH !!!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 22 2006, 02:43 PM~5651199
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HELL YEAH !!!!
> *


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L.A. (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

almost here !!!


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

great im already burnt out


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 19 2005, 12:08 AM~4434623
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 22 2006, 11:26 PM~5654782
> *great im already burnt out
> *


DAM HOMMIE I HAVE A CHEESE BURGER 4 YAH :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

2 DAYS LEFT HOPE TO SEE YOU EVERY ONE THERE


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

2 days its on :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

see you guys tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Ready and waiting for Sunday.*


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE WITH THREE DIFFERENT CHAPTERS REPRESENTING








LOS ANGELES CHAPTER 
AND ANAHEIM CHAPTER


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: supposed to be a hot one make sur you guys got your water with you tomorrow


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 24 2006, 08:43 AM~5661166
> *:biggrin: supposed to be a hot one make sur you guys got your water with you tomorrow
> *


and Tecates


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 24 2006, 09:55 AM~5661362
> *and Tecates
> *


just make sure u dont :barf:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 24 2006, 01:57 AM~5660657
> *THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE WITH THREE DIFFERENT CHAPTERS REPRESENTING
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*" BIG " ROB's 94 FLEETWOOD IS READY TO ROLL WITH THE CREW L.A's FINEST CC*_</span>


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH HOP ANY INFO POST UP ASAP THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

you guys should have a copy of the flyer with info and directions . send me an email of a map on how to get there from pomona, or directions at [email protected]. im gonna bust out my bike after a 4 yr 'break". let me know asap, i went with my former club, ELITE years ago and had a great time, especially with all the sexy ladies. hit me up.

mike [email protected]


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

dam


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 24 2006, 05:16 PM~5663013
> *WHATS UP WITH HOP ANY INFO POST UP ASAP THANKS :biggrin:
> *


we are still wondering our selfs.. depends if the fire marshall is cool or not.. but for now its still on


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 31 2006, 11:07 AM~5526373
> *here is the pre reg form if you need it
> http://www.pichut.org/up/pre-reg.jpg[/img]]
> *


address is on this flyer


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 24 2006, 09:41 PM~5664076
> *one you never made us WE GOODTIMERS gave you what you needed FOOTAGE dont get it wrong i have never had a problem with OG RIDER and we have always had goodtimes with you but for you to sit here and post this was wrong all i have to say is i hope you never run into me cause you would have been more of a man to hit us up face to face let me know when you ready to meet up 562-572-7636
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT........US GOODTIMERS STICK TOGETHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 23 2006, 12:08 AM~5655114
> *DAM HOMMIE I HAVE A CHEESE BURGER 4 YAH  :biggrin:
> *


dam ,homie are you cheese burger eddie lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Jun 25 2006, 12:38 AM~5664316
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT........US GOODTIMERS STICK TOGETHER!!! :biggrin:
> *


CHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIS WHUT UP DOGGIE :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ill see you ese tomorrow;{


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

AND THERE I WAS......................................................GOODTIMES


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 24 2006, 11:13 PM~5664412
> *AND THERE I WAS......................................................GOODTIMES
> *


WAS UP HOMMIES GO 2 SLEEP SEE YAH ALL IN A FEW


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

see you later on


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 24 2006, 11:49 PM~5664509
> *see you later on
> *


4 SHO


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

JUST A COUPLE OF MORE HOURS


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

CAR GETTIN WARMED UP 2 ROLL.....


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

DON'T FORGET TO STOP BY THE BOOTH TOMORROW,, MY 2 BROTHERS WILL BE THERE SELLING ALL THE TRUUCHA DVD'S AN ALSO THEY MADE SEVERAL T-SHIRT DESIGNS FOR THIS SHOW, SO STOP BY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


__________ TOMORROW TRUUCHA SPECIAL __________ *

THE DVD;S WILL BE ON SALE FOR $10 EACH,, THAT'S RIGHT ANY DVD VOL OF YOUR CHOICE FOR $ 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY FOR THIS SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

and its on we rollin 2 da spot...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

some pics


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

It turned out to be a great show. Thousands of people showed along with dozens and dozens and dozens of clean Lowriders. Lot of great vendors too. The atmosphere was great, no problems with the crowd or the popo's. 

Much respect and props to Goodtimes CC. See you next year.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOODTIME SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK THANKS FOR A GREAT DAY*_


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Gracias Paul and all the members of Goodtime for another "Great Car Show". :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

good show goodtimesc.c, big turn out but a long hot ass day!!! oh yeah GOODTIMER, i see everything goin on with og rider but why you gotta diss ricndaregal productions on camera nukka :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naw foo i got about half an hour of video homie i went through the whole show though and got all the LOWRIDERS. when i finish editing it and shit ill shoot you a copy. i was expecting another half an hour on the hop but since it didnt go down it didnt go through. :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Much props to Goodtimes C.C., great show Homiees :biggrin: *


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 26 2006, 09:46 AM~5669469
> *good show goodtimesc.c,  big turn out but a long hot ass day!!! oh yeah GOODTIMER,  i see everything goin on with og rider but why you gotta diss ricndaregal productions on camera nukka  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: naw foo i got about half an hour of video homie i went through the whole show though and got all the LOWRIDERS. when i finish editing it and shit ill shoot you a copy. i was expecting another half an hour on the hop but since it didnt go down it didnt go through.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

GREAT SHOW!!!!!!!!



The show was offffff tha hook!!!

Thanks GOODTIMERS for a great time!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ive had my bike in "retirement" for 4 years, and this was the first time bringing it out since. it was a good turnout, i only wish there was alot more good lookin ladies out there. whats important is that alot of clean rides came out, it was a good family event. my bike (orange 2-wheeler on tuntable, THEE ARTISTICS) took 2nd place after busting out again after a 4 yr break...not bad. can't wait to support GOODTIMES again next year and many years to come. good job on putting on a great show! 

mike
tequila sunrise-64 schwinn stingray- THEE ARTISTICS B.C. orange co.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

THANKS 2 ALL THE PEOPLE THAT SUPPORTED THE SHOW WE THANK U ALL 4 COMING OUT AND RIDDING THEM CARS SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR FROM US GOOD TIMERS...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

POST MORE PICS.</span>


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

good show till next show


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

i wanna thank all car clubs far and wide that came to support a good show


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah homies thank u call the came out you are the people that do make our car show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME TO SUPPORT THE SHOW .WE HAD A GREAT TIME WISH IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A LITTLE COOLER


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Good Times . Epics had a great time. It was hot but we are die hard riders. We'll be there anyways. Once again, thanks for the great show...!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 26 2006, 11:37 PM~5674213
> *THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME TO SUPPORT THE SHOW .WE HAD A GREAT TIME WISH IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A LITTLE COOLER
> *



YEAH NO SHIT, IT WAS HOT LIKE A MOFO !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

GOOD SHOW ONCE AGAIN MADE HISTORY THANKS TO ALEX FOR HOOKING IT UP AT THE SHOW AND THE REST OF THE GOOD TIMERS SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

IM BACK TO DETORIT.TODO ESTA BIEN,I HOPE OVETHER TOO.THANKS TO ALL GOODTIMES FROM ALL CHAPTER.U GUYS R KOOL. I WANT TO STAY MORE TIME OVETHERE BUT I GOT TO WORK  
TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

~~ !" GOODTIMES EVERY TIME I RIDE, ALL DAY ALL THE TIME "! ~~


IT WAS NICE SEEN EVERY BODY AT SHOW, KEEP IT UP !!!


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

I would like to thank GOODTIMER for letting someone else find me a parking spot this year :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 28 2006, 09:55 AM~5682520
> *I would like to thank GOODTIMER for letting someone else find me a parking spot this year :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CLICK, CLICK WHISTLE WHISTLE!!!!!!WELL HOMIE'S IT WAS A BOMB ASS SHOW AND I HOPE I CAN MAKE IT , BUT YOU KNOW COLORADO CHAPTER WILL BE DOWN THERE AGAIN REPEN !!!!GOODTIMES CXC TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 3 2006, 11:09 PM~5712435
> *CLICK, CLICK WHISTLE WHISTLE!!!!!!WELL HOMIE'S IT WAS A BOMB ASS SHOW AND I HOPE I CAN MAKE IT DOWN THERE NEXT YEAR, BUT YOU KNOW COLORADO CHAPTER WILL BE DOWN THERE AGAIN REPEN !!!!GOODTIMES CXC TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Good Show. REFELCTIONS C.C. will be there again next year.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

great show!!!!! see you guys next year hopefully its not too hot.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 27 2006, 06:58 AM~5675540
> *YEAH NO SHIT, IT WAS HOT LIKE A MOFO !!!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IMAGINE IF IT WAS THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SHIT NOW IS THE TIME TO GET READY ......ITS ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN!!!!*

*GOODTIMES CC </span>* :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

WHAT'S THE DATE THIS YEAR?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Jan 17 2008, 01:29 PM~9719229
> *WHAT'S THE DATE THIS YEAR?
> *


*June 29th*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------

